# Movicol and prune juice regular use



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new on this forum. I am so glad I've found it, I don't feel alone with my problems anymore. First of all, let me apologise, if there is any mistakes as English is not my first language.

I had mild constipation on and off all my life, but it's got significantly worse since I gave birth to my daughter (2.5years ago). Since then I am taking laxatives regularly and that concerns me a lot, cause I even don't know what is a reason for my constipation. As most of you I have very healthy diet, with tons of fruits&veg, fibre and water. I've tried dairy free and gluten free diet for 6 weeks, unfortunately, there was no improvement at all. I could have accepted constipation as part of my life and learn to live with it, but it has caused me haemorrhoids and anal fissure, which means that I can't be constipated even for a day, because it is causing me severe pain. My doctor isn't concerned at all, he did blood test for me and refuses to send me to see gastroenterologist. Since my healthy and elimination diets failed, I had no other choice, but to take laxatives and I hate it. Sor far I am taking 1 sachet movicol (miralax) and a glass of prune juice. Couple of times per week I have 2 glasses of prune juice or 2 sachets of Movicol, usually that is days when I go out with my friends. I've been doing very well with this regime, quality of life improved dramatically, but Movicol is loosing its effectiveness. I still have soft stools with it, but no urge to go. I have to strain a lot to have a bm and evacuation isn't complete. If I increase the dosage to at least 1 sachet and a half, I am fine next morning. That makes me think that my body is building tolerance to it. It scares me a lot, cause I don't want to end up with ten sachets per day in a near future. I could increase prune juice to 2 or 3 glasses. But would it be safe to take that much on the daily basis? Some sources says that prunes has mild stimulant and prolong use can damage a colon. Should I stop movicol for a while and take something else instead? Lactulose and fibre doesn't work for me, what else is safe to take long term? What about MOM? So many people are using it daily, but it says on the bottle that it can cause dependency. I know that if I increase movicol or prune juice I will be fine for a while, but it is only temporary relief. I am also taking magnesium citrate 400mg, udo's choice strong probiotics, fish oil and vitamin c. I would appreciate any advice. Thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have slow transit constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction, both of which i've had for most of my life. my gastros and surgeons have all told me to take what i need to go.

i take 4 tbsps of milk of magnesia --the full capful--every night and have done so for the past eight years. this is with my gastros' (both of them) , primary doc's, and surgeons' approval.

however, with milk of mag safety does depend on your own personal health situation. from what i've read and heard, you want to be sure your kidney function isn't impaired in any way. age can be a factor in this. getting your magnesium levels checked periodically is always a good idea if you're taking it daily. also milk of mag can have an adverse effect on certain medications. i get my magnesium levels checked and have never had any problems.

you can always ask your doctor if you have concerns.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I guess that MOM is not that dangerous if you've been taking it for so long and your doctor approved it. I just don't know if I should stop movicol completely and switch to MOM (after some time I could go back to movicol and hopefully one sachet will be working again) or simply increase movicol dose? My doctor says I should increase movicol. But what if increased dosage of movicol stops working? How many sachets Ill be taking in lets say 5 years time? Maybe I shouldn't be thinking about that, but I can't, because my constipation isn't getting any better and I have to rely on laxatives daily


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i understand your concerns and believe me i had them too . ive had chronic constipation problems for over 50 years. i get impacted so easily that my gastro docs and surgeon have all told me that taking what i need to go is better than getting so constipated that i become impacted. so i stopped worrying about the future and followed my docs' advice. but again, that's just me and my situation.

you might wanted to ask for some tests to find out what the cause of your constipation is. a sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will diagnose if you have a slow moving colon and also where it's getting backed up. a defecography (defecating proctogram) will show if you have outlet problems such as pelivc floor dysfunction, a rectocele, rectal prolaspe etc. the tests so help the docs figure out an effective treatment plan for you.

also there are medications you can take that help with constipation. Constella (linaclotide--or linzess as it it called here in the usa) helps many people. so does Resolor (prucalopride). ask your docs or do an internet search for more information.

good luck--wishing you all the best.


----------



## HappyOne (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi

I know this is a very late post, but just thought I'd add that I only take probiotics if I have bad diarrhoea because I find that they block me up otherwise. Maybe it might be worth while trying cutting out the last four items you mentioned in your post, waiting a while - possibly a couple of months - to see if you stabilise, then reintroducing them one by one gradually just to check whether one of them might be the problem?

All the best - hope you've managed to resolve it!


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Aidara: I think Magnesium is a really good way to deal with chronic constipation. My only advice would be to start with the smallest dose to see if that works. I would start with 2 tablespoons of milk of magnesia and see if it helps and always drink a lot of water throughout the day. You could also take magnesium citrate pills (they are much stronger than mag oxide) and start out with 400 - 500 mg at the end of the day or before bedtime and see how much that helps. Even Dr Oz recommends magnesium for chronic constipation. I have used it for 30 years but I take a large dose every other day. it is the only thing that works for me. I am older (70) and I do get my magnesium levels checked along with kidney function on a yearly basis, sometimes every 6 months. Let us know if you use it and how it works for you. good luck.


----------

